# How to make vinyl drop top



## B. Williams (Feb 12, 2021)

Can anyone share a technique on how to make a vinyl drop top that sits on the back seats on a 1:25 scale car? Materials, template, glue, paint...etc. I'm working on a project that allows the car to be displayed with or without the roof (Foose Cadillac Eldorado). I think the car would look much cooler as an open air convertible vinyl top laid down. Any advice or pics would help. Thanks.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The only material that I know of in 1/24 or 25 scale is toilet paper. You first have to cut the shape you want and then soak (use an eye dropper) in a water/glue mixture and you can fold it into place as it gets harder dryer) but still remains pliable. Other wise you can carve down a piece of sheet styerene to the shape and form you need.

There may also be some 3d printed options out there today.


----------



## B. Williams (Feb 12, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> The only material that I know of in 1/24 or 25 scale is toilet paper. You first have to cut the shape you want and then soak (use an eye dropper) in a water/glue mixture and you can fold it into place as it gets harder dryer) but still remains pliable. Other wise you can carve down a piece of sheet styerene to the shape and form you need.
> 
> There may also be some 3d printed options out there today.


Great suggestion. Sounds like the genius is in its simplicity. I give it a try.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Paint method: attach narrow strips of styrene to make the folds and edges. when spraying, do so from a long distance back to give the paint time to dry in the air. this will give it a bit of texture.
Tape method: cover roof in sections of masking tape to look like vinyl. you can overlap to make the seams in the middle of the roof. Rub it down hard and paint it normally.
Gaffa tape: i picked up some black vinyl gaffa tape that had a nice texture on it.

Painted:
Evil Dead by aus_mus, on Flickr

Masking tape:
deadline74challenger22 by aus_mus, on Flickr

Gaffa Tape:
DSCF5561 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

oops, you wanted a down-top. sorry
I'd fold up fabric or even masking tape or carve out of styrene. 
the best option will be to get one from another kit.
i found this one in my spares box and just glued it on and weathered it.
fallingskies_12 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The gaffar tape might be an option as well. Still lay it out and cut to shape. Then fold it back on itself like the top would as it folds up. Might take a few tries - I cant remember how well the sticky side sticks to itself and whether or not you can peel them apart easily.

You might even be able to still use the styerene strips to show - like some tops do - if you segment them to look like the folded top mechanism would have when folded back into the inside of the tape mock up.

Scale might be a little big but sounds like a workable material in 1:18 scale for sure! You could also line the inside of the tape sticky surface with the toilet paper to make it easier to work with for folding and I think still stay in scale at 1:18 - maybe even 1:24 or 25 if you buy the really cheap brand! Or borrow a sheet or two from the office/business supply!


----------



## B. Williams (Feb 12, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> The gaffar tape might be an option as well. Still lay it out and cut to shape. Then fold it back on itself like the top would as it folds up. Might take a few tries - I cant remember how well the sticky side sticks to itself and whether or not you can peel them apart easily.
> 
> You might even be able to still use the styerene strips to show - like some tops do - if you segment them to look like the folded top mechanism would have when folded back into the inside of the tape mock up.
> 
> Scale might be a little big but sounds like a workable material in 1:18 scale for sure! You could also line the inside of the tape sticky surface with the toilet paper to make it easier to work with for folding and I think still stay in scale at 1:18 - maybe even 1:24 or 25 if you buy the really cheap brand! Or borrow a sheet or two from the office/business supply!


Haha!! Yep, top down. Nevertheless, I'll keep the vinyl top suggestions in mind for future reference. I'll play aound with the top down techniques. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> Paint method: attach narrow strips of styrene to make the folds and edges. when spraying, do so from a long distance back to give the paint time to dry in the air. this will give it a bit of texture.
> Tape method: cover roof in sections of masking tape to look like vinyl. you can overlap to make the seams in the middle of the roof. Rub it down hard and paint it normally.
> Gaffa tape: i picked up some black vinyl gaffa tape that had a nice texture on it.
> 
> ...



Each of those techniques look awesome! Are each of the models 1/24 or 25, I never had access to the wider rolls of tape so mine always came out looking striped!


----------

